# In Memory To All Lost In The Conn School shooting.



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Feel free to post anything kind to all the lost teachers and children.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Such a sad, horrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by this.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Such a sad, horrible tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by this.


Me too. And to think that I used to live in Connecticut. :-( A friend of mine had the idea of writing to the families affected by it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think writing to the families sounds like a nice idea.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes I also think writing to the families is a good idea. My prayers and thoughts are with them.


----------

